# Bye desktop hello tupper



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Little desk top humi that I thought was holding RH has suddenly dropped 5%. I had to do some work to make my seal better. My packs are still hydrated so I know it's not them. Think it has to do with the weather change in my area. We are typically a low humidity climate in the winter months and it's starting to cool which may be robbing some RH out of it. So switched over to a tupper today. We will see how this goes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11 (Sep 28, 2016)

You will appreciate it very quickly. My first desktop would not hold RH, the second more expensive one would not hold RH. Got a sistema and never looked back. Of course I have temp issues in Austin in the summer so I got a small 6 bottle wineador as well. I still use the sistema for overflow and giveaways. This site is really is bad for the wallet. You will find this so much easier.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great choice. Your rh troubles are now over..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You're gonna be a happy man. RG for figuring it out in less than a year.
I have 5 Klipits that haven't changed Rh for 6 seasons and still have the same two Boveda in each since day 1.
Next stop for you is a 150qt Coleman.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

They're so simple and easy. It's like the Ronco rotisserie. Set it and forget it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Little desk top humi that I thought was holding RH has suddenly dropped 5%. I had to do some work to make my seal better. My packs are still hydrated so I know it's not them. Think it has to do with the weather change in my area. We are typically a low humidity climate in the winter months and it's starting to cool which may be robbing some RH out of it. So switched over to a tupper today. We will see how this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner (Aug 16, 2016)

Keep that desktop around. The come in handy for dry boxing sticks from the B&M that are too wet to smoke but you don't want to wait for them to acclimate to an environment humidified to 65%rH.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm glad you posted this. Florida is much the same as far as humidity dropping off. I haven't noticed any dip yet but, it's got me thinking. I'm with @Rondo, RG for you


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Question. I have a AB cigar box bought from the B&M. Can I rob the inserts used to create the seal around the ID of box in the bottom of tup? I already put them in the desktop with some sponges to get the saturated just in case I can use them in the tup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I knew in the long run I would need a tupper. Had to use the desktop for a little bit since it was a gift. Worked fine until temp change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

My wallet has gone missing ever since I bought a few tupperware containers. If anyone has seen it, please let me know.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's taking refuge in a hermetically sealed bunker alongside mine. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> My wallet has gone missing ever since I bought a few tupperware containers. If anyone has seen it, please let me know.


Talk to the gal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's taking refuge in a hermetically sealed bunker alongside mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This is all I thought of. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Question. I have a AB cigar box bought from the B&M. Can I rob the inserts used to create the seal around the ID of box in the bottom of tup? I already put them in the desktop with some sponges to get the saturated just in case I can use them in the tup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I understand correctly, I don't see why not ? Just so I'm understanding correctly, what do you want to do with the inserts in the tupperdor ?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> If I understand correctly, I don't see why not ? Just so I'm understanding correctly, what do you want to do with the inserts in the tupperdor ?


The inserts appear Spanish cedar. Plan was to line the bottom and lay the sticks on them. I have seen people put trays in their tupps but mine is not that big and the inserts lined the bottom perfect. Guess the question should be, Do I need the inserts?


----------



## wendell (Oct 18, 2016)

Rondo said:


> You're gonna be a happy man. RG for figuring it out in less than a year.
> I have 5 Klipits that haven't changed Rh for 6 seasons and still have the same two Boveda in each since day 1.
> Next stop for you is a 150qt Coleman.


Yep, my 3 Sistemas and 2 desktops just became 1 Coleman. LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> The inserts appear Spanish cedar. Plan was to line the bottom and lay the sticks on them. I have seen people put trays in their tupps but mine is not that big and the inserts lined the bottom perfect. Guess the question should be, Do I need the inserts?


Nope. It's just too add that cedar smell some guys like.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

csk415 said:


> The inserts appear Spanish cedar. Plan was to line the bottom and lay the sticks on them. I have seen people put trays in their tupps but mine is not that big and the inserts lined the bottom perfect. Guess the question should be, Do I need the inserts?


Solid Spanish cedar of a reasonable thickness can help regulate your RH. By acting as a buffer that retains moisture, your humidor may have an easier time re-stabilizing after the unavoidable exchange of drier air when you open it.

The thin sheets you find in some cigar boxes as layer separators are great for contributing the aroma @UBC03 spoke of, but unlikely to contribute much to stabilization. The same is probably true of apparently thicker pieces that are actually just a thin veneer of SC over plywood or pressboard. So, the question is: are the pieces you're talking about actually solid SC?

Bottom line: You don't have to have SC in your tupper at all. But it can't hurt.

That said, I'm going to make a prediction. I predict that you'll be enamored enough with the ease of maintaining a tupperdor AND will eventually find yourself needing more room. At that point I'd lay odds you end up with a 7L Systema with a double stack of SC trays that so many Puffers have found to be an ideal set-up for a tupperdor!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for putting this thread up @csk415. My wheels are turning. I was checking out the Sysyema tupperware last night but, wasn't sure on size. Am I correct in assuming that the 7L will hold the 12"×7"×2" trays commonly found online?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

The 2 things I liked about them were the seal and that they are square/rectangle boxes. Ok they just look good also..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Thanks for putting this thread up @*csk415*. My wheels are turning. I was checking out the Sysyema tupperware last night but, wasn't sure on size. Am I correct in assuming that the 7L will hold the 12"×7"×2" trays commonly found online?


These are the trays that fit the 7L Systema Klip-It:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B9234HE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And here's the 7L Klip-It (listed as 29 cup / 232 oz):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A few people have said they had to cut the tray heights down slightly to fit. But, I have five of these set-ups with two trays in each, bought at different times, and I have not had to do that to any of them. The trays do stick up above the rim of the tupper, but the tops are raised in the center and clear the trays on all of mine, snug but just fine. So when I've heard about cutting them down I've wondered if it was just because they look like they're too tall without putting the top on.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

csk415 said:


> The 2 things I liked about them were the seal and that they are square/rectangle boxes. Ok they just look good also..


+1

I also like that you can monitor your hygrometer without having to open the box to check it.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Solid Spanish cedar of a reasonable thickness can help regulate your RH. By acting as a buffer that retains moisture, your humidor may have an easier time re-stabilizing after the unavoidable exchange of drier air when you open it.
> 
> The thin sheets you find in some cigar boxes as layer separators are great for contributing the aroma @*UBC03* spoke of, but unlikely to contribute much to stabilization. The same is probably true of apparently thicker pieces that are actually just a thin veneer of SC over plywood or pressboard. So, the question is: are the pieces you're talking about actually solid SC?
> 
> ...


The inserts are solid and about 1/8 thick. They all came out of good quality cigar boxes bought from my local B&M.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

my local grocery store had the 7L on sale for $11. Might have to get a couple for future storage.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Spanish cedar has many positive qualities for cigar storage. As mentioned by others, it has a unique ability to retain a lot of moisture without rotting. It also gives off a pleasant aroma, which actually doubles as a natural deterrent to the dreaded tobacco beetle. Personally, I'd add whatever spanish cedar you have into the tupperdor, but that's just my 2 cents. I always put as much SC into my vinotemp as I could get my hands on.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have 2 60g packs in it. Do need both? Same concept apply with tupper as humi with packs per stick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I have 2 60g packs in it. Do need both? Same concept apply with tupper as humi with packs per stick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't, but as you put more sticks in, the humidification packs will work more efficient. I think I read thin on Boveda FAQ. I also think tupps and humis differ in a way, that in tupps humidification just migrates into cigars, but not into the plastic. Where in a humidor you lose more humidification because it's being absorbed by wood.
BTW, I've bought Sistema almost a year ago, in addition to other 2 small tupps. I have the bigger version 29 cups/232 oz/6.8 liter. Work great, because it's long enough that I can fit 2 stacks of different lengths of sticks with some space in between for air exchange. Lengthwise it can hold a Churchill and a Robusto with some space left. I had a couple of small 69% Bovedas, but switched to 1 60g 65%. I'm trying NOT to buy another Sistema, which probably wouldn't even fit nicely on top of the other!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I use 2 65% packs in my tupper. About the same size as the one your using. Dont think it's necessary but i feel it helps with RH recovery time. 

I open mine alot..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> A few people have said they had to cut the tray heights down slightly to fit. But, I have five of these set-ups with two trays in each, bought at different times, and I have not had to do that to any of them. The trays do stick up above the rim of the tupper, but the tops are raised in the center and clear the trays on all of mine, snug but just fine. So when I've heard about cutting them down I've wondered if it was just because they look like they're too tall without putting the top on.


As a data point, there was no way to close either of my 7L Klip-its with two of the listed cedar trays in each using any combination of the four, even carefully centering the trays into the high point of the lids. I had to trim about 3/16" off of one tray in each. Such is my luck.


----------

